# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Παιχνιδομηχανή > [Sony PS3] ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΜΕ ps3 super slim (Δεν ανοίγει, δεν δουλεύει)

## blueteo10

Καλησπέρα σας. Είμαι νέο μέλος. Έχω το ps3 super slim μοντέλο cech 4004c. Πριν από 3 χρόνια αφού το είχα ανοιχτό έγινε διακοπή ρεύματος. Μετά όταν επανήλθε το ρεύμα πήγα να το ανοίξω όμως δεν άνοιγε. Το πατούσα ούτε το λαμπάκι δεν άναβε. Μετά από μέρες το ξαναδοκιμασα άνοιξε για λίγο όμως μετά έκλεισε από μόνο του. Αυτό με το έκανε τρεις φορές. Και μετά δεν εβοιξε καθόλου ούτε λαμπάκια ούτε τιποτα. Νεκρό. Το ξαναδοκιμάσω μετά από 3 χρόνια αλλά βλέπω ότι εξακολουθεί να μην ανάβει όχι ότι περίμενα κάτι διαφορετικό μετά την τελευταία προσπάθεια. Γνωρίζει κανένας από εδώ να με απαντήσει επί του θέματος; Μήπως είναι θέμα αλλαγής τροφοδοτικού ή έχει κάψει μητρική πλακέτα; 

Στάλθηκε από το NEM-L21 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## johnnyb

Το πιθανοτερο τροφοδοτικο. Μπορεις να το δοκιμαζεις αν δουλευει με πολυμετρο

----------

blueteo10 (28-09-20)

----------


## blueteo10

@johnnyb υπάρχει όμως πιθανότητα τότε που άνοιγε και έκλεινε μετά από λίγο να έχει κάψει και μητρική εκτός από τροφοδοτικό; Ή λες μόνο τροφοδοτικό είναι; 

Στάλθηκε από το NEM-L21 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## pliktras

Το ylod(yellow led of death) αν εννοείς αυτό θα το δεις άμα σου ανάψει.Εσυ τώρα αν κατάλαβα καλά λες δεν ανάβει καθόλου (άρα τροφοδοτικό κατά πάσα πιθανότητα).Το θέμα με το άνοιγμα και κλείσιμο είναι όντως θέμα της μητρικής.Εσυ θα πρέπει να τσεκαρεις το τροφοδοτικό σε πρώτη φάση μόνο του και μετά με φορτίο

----------


## blueteo10

@pliktras όταν λες με φορτίο εννοείς να το έχω συνδεμένο το τροφοδοτικό με 5η μητρική; 

Στάλθηκε από το NEM-L21 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## pliktras

> @pliktras όταν λες με φορτίο εννοείς να το έχω συνδεμένο το τροφοδοτικό με 5η μητρική; 
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το NEM-L21 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Ναι να υπάρχει κατανάλωση ρευματος , γιατί ως γνωστόν ένα τροφοδοτικό μπορεί με ένα απλό πολύμετρο (που έχουν όλοι σχεδόν) να μετράνε κανονικά τις τάσεις και μόλις μπει φορτίο να γονατίζει.

----------

